# Liquid soap dilution failed



## BillOB (Jan 21, 2019)

Have I failed  my dilution process?I have let the bottle settle for overnight already and the soap layered into to two.The top creamy bubbly layer and the bottom translusent layer. I have tried to stir it more to make them mix together but they will layer again once settled down for a while.I'm guessing i have not diluted enough. My recipe is as following:
Olive oil 30%
Coconut oil 25%
Palm oil 20%
Caster oil 5%
Jojoba oil 5%
Wheat germ oil 5%
Sweet almond oil 5%
Shea oil 5%
Oil total in 500g
Potassium hydroxied 105g
Water 160g
Glycerin 160g

Dilution ratio ：150g paste and 250g water.I actually started diluting with 4 to 3 paste and water ratio but that didnt dilute the paste completly so I increase the water amount to the above amount to get complete dilution.

Need some advice on this
Thanks！


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 22, 2019)

I don't think it's your dilution I think it may be your recipe.   Jojoba is a wax and has a lot of unsaponifiables.  Plus you have whatever SF you entered for your recipe.  So you have a higher SF and the fats may be separating out. However, I'm not a pro by any measure on LS so hopefully someone with more experience than I will pipe in with their thoughts.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 22, 2019)

Nope, the problem has nothing to do with dilution. 

I haven't run your recipe through my calculator, so I don't know the superfat. Too much superfat could be an issue. If your KOH has a low purity, this could be contributing to a too-high superfat if you have not compensated for the KOH purity.

Another is you're using jojoba that contains a high % of unsaponifiables, as Shari noted, and you are also using fats high in stearic and palmitic acids. Both issues will make a cloudy liquid soap that may separate, especially the high stearic-palmitic content.


----------



## BillOB (Jan 22, 2019)

DeeAnna said:


> Nope, the problem has nothing to do with dilution.
> 
> I haven't run your recipe through my calculator, so I don't know the superfat. Too much superfat could be an issue. If your KOH has a low purity, this could be contributing to a too-high superfat if you have not compensated for the KOH purity.
> 
> Another is you're using jojoba that contains a high % of unsaponifiables, as Shari noted, and you are also using fats high in stearic and palmitic acids. Both issues will make a cloudy liquid soap that may separate, especially the high stearic-palmitic content.


my super fat is 2%
I’ll try no palm oil next time and see how it goes.


----------

